# Sylvania Silverstar Amber Bulbs??



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I have seen advertisements for amber turn signal bulbs in the silverstar series, but i can't find them at any stores in my area. The bulb is kind of bluish, so it doesn't reflect on the housing as being an orange bulb. However, when it lights up, it looks like a normal amber bulb. Has anyone seen these in stores? And where can i get them?


COMPACTillusions


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds cool, but haven't seen them around


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

might have to check out there website and see if it says anything. Hope thay make em in h4! WAHOO!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually, you cant paint the bubl silver... it will shine orange, but reflect silver.. lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Polarg has bulbs just like these, i have em on my stock corners......there called Visuals, and have a mirror reflective coating, but when turned on, looks like a normal amber bulb.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah hella makes some like that too. there called magic bulbs i think. and i don't think the actual bulb reflects light anyway


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

polarg visuals, also have that, although i've seen those silverstars on a silver wrx, forgot to ask, will do next auto-x.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

guess it doesn't matter for me, I got amber 'caps' in my crystals.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Here's what the look like, price, etc. 

I just did a simple search. I'm sure other places have simalir deals. I think i'm ordering a pair tommorow tho!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neato. :hal:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

22 bucks for blinker lights... mine work just fine thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

LOl. Yea $22 is kind of alot, but it's alot easier than headlight tinting or w/e.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I know that you can order them right from the sylvania website. If I can't find them when I get the extra cash that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, those actually look better than the Philips silvervision bulbs!All i have to do is wait for them to arrive here.

Philips silver vision silver(unlit) amber(lit)


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *Polarg has bulbs just like these, i have em on my stock corners......there called Visuals, and have a mirror reflective coating, but when turned on, looks like a normal amber bulb. *



I have those too!
 
the only thing is that the blue ones look kinda green because i have PIAA Planma Super White H4 in my headlights and they are kinda PINK!


----------

